# Sexy Names?



## OH! LOLA

Hola foreros necesito nombres seductores para una campaña publicitaria ,Que nombres podria utilizar sin que sonaran cursi o ridiculos

saludillos LOLA
 Ya se que el mio es seductor jajajaja


----------



## InmayHugo

mira hay nombres de chicas en el forum que son muy sugestivos
Inma (jejejeeje)
Laia
Mei
etc
inspírate con tus compis foreras!!


----------



## Ratona

¿Nombres de hombres o mujeres, o del castellano o inglés?


----------



## OH! LOLA

gracias inmay pero necesito mas ayuda,foreros porfa *manifiestense!!!!!!*


----------



## marinax

ratona tiene razon. danos mas data.
a que llamas sexy? en que idioma? nicknames o nombres reales? para que situacion?


----------



## InmayHugo

Olga - Angellina- Amalia - Iza- Cecilia- Gabriela


----------



## Fernando

Disiento de Inma. Como ejemplo típico está Vicky (sí en inglés) que es el nombre de la pelandrusca habitual en los chistes de un humorista español (Forges).


----------



## InmayHugo

bueno fernando, Lola busca opciones originales. Vicky está muy visto.
De todas formas como dijo Ratona necesitamos más info. Esto de elegir un nombre sexy sin parámetro alguno es muy subjetivo.


----------



## chick n style

Yo creo que a lo que Lola se refiere es a nombres en general que SUENEN seductores. Lógico que un nombre como "Isabelle" es más sonoro que uno como Sandra, o Verónica, que aunque bonitos, no me parecen muy sexy...(sin herir suceptibilidades)
Particularmente, a mí "Deborah" me parece misterioso, pero a decir verdad, mi concepción de sexy es un poco twisted.

En cuanto a hombres, no soy imparcial...todos los nombres de hombres terminados en an, como Sebastian y Evan me gustan, pero no creo que sean muy sexy...

me


----------



## OH! LOLA

ok la campaña esta dirigido para un publico masculino donde nos toca comercialzar videos extrovertidos para hombres (*no es porno*)ah nombres de mujeres ya sean en español o ingles o cualquier idioma


----------



## OH! LOLA

tambien pueden ser nick names


----------



## Vanda

some suggestions:

Gabriela
Isabella/ Isabelle
Vanessa
Gisella/ Giselle


----------



## marinax

en ingles suelen usarse Cindy, Linda, Bonny, Sue...
en castellano quizas Lulu, Mimi, y cosas por el estilo.

realmente algo sexy que no suene cursi o ridiculo es dificil de encontrar...


----------



## fenixpollo

Lola... are you looking for "sexy" names in English?





			
				marinax said:
			
		

> en ingles suelen usarse Cindy, Linda, Bonny, Sue...
> en castellano quizas Lulu, Mimi, y cosas por el estilo.


 None of these are "sexy" to me (sorry, marinax). For me, in order to be sexy, a name must be exotic and/or have a pronunciation that lends itself to a low, purring or guttural tone when spoken: *Raúl* is my favorite.

Female names that are popular with table dancers (teiboleras) in the U.S. are *Savannah* or *Montana* -- does this make them sexy? I don't know. A lot of it depends on the person. 

I think *Isabella* is a sexy name, partially because it meets my criteria above and partially because it reminds me of _Isabella Rossellini_, who is one of the three sexiest women on the planet. Maybe you should use the names of famous people who are considered sexy -- in which case you could also use *Angelina*, *Sharon*, *Sonia*.... and any of Vanda's suggestions above.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## Fernando

I tend to agree with marinax rather than fenixpollo. Montana does not sound very sexy to a Spanish ear. I imagine a huge woman. Sharon could be.


----------



## marinax

yes guys, i agree with you both.
sexy or not, is a personal matter.

when i gave names i thought of playboy "conejitas" or silly showgirls. i dont know if that is sexy... i cant consider a name sexy, for starters (and certainly not RAUL !!! )

maybe you should go with french names...


----------



## fenixpollo

To a native English speaker, names that end in the long "ee" sound (written with "-ee", "-i" or "-y") sound cutesy (_cursi_), like the names of children.

Also, names that are out of fashion are usually not sexy.  Bernice and Francine, for example, are names that I associate with old women.  On the other hand, new parents in the U.S. are choosing very fashionable names like Kelci and Macey, which not only end in "ee" but are names that I associate with little girls.  Montana and Savannah are popular because they are exotic-sounding geographical names.

In short, another criteria for a sexy name is that it needs to sound, culturally, like a name that would be used by a woman in an age group that I find sexy (which in my case, is the 18-60 age group).


----------



## Edgar Dario

How about Lia, or Lucy, or Sasha, or even cute names like Maggie, Jackie, Jess, my fav is Sasha, sounds Russian.


----------



## Ratona

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> an age group that I find sexy (which in my case, is the 18-60 age group).


 
don't be too picky now will you!!


----------



## kiro

My favourite sexy names:

For women: Ethel, Doris, Gertrude, Mavis, Beryl...

For men: Percy, Wilfred, Gilbert, Alfred, Norman...

Okay, just kidding  ...although I'm sure they must have been at least slightly sexy in the past, or none of our grandparents' generation or older (in English-speaking countries, I mean) would have ever gone near each other.


----------



## OH! LOLA

*fenix pollo* they can be in every language ,until now i have liked a lot Isabella, Angelina, Mimi, Lia, Linda
 a friend of mine also gaved me Sofia and Lily
*Does any body knows french names?*


----------



## Laia

InmayHugo said:
			
		

> mira hay nombres de chicas en el forum que son muy sugestivos
> Inma (jejejeeje)
> Laia
> Mei
> etc
> inspírate con tus compis foreras!!


 
jejejeje
Pero... ¡¡has olvidado a Esmeralda!!


----------



## nycphotography

And names which would be very sexy in a corporate boardroom thriller, would be flat and boring in a Las Vegas drama.

Such as:  Veronica

Veronica would be a hot librarian, but a boring stripper.

(ducking and running)


----------



## manana

OH! LOLA said:
			
		

> *fenix pollo* they can be in every language ,until now i have liked a lot Isabella, Angelina, Mimi, Lia, Linda
> a friend of mine also gaved me Sofia and Lily
> *Does any body knows french names?*


 
Natalie,  Magaly, Brigitte, Ursula, Bárbara, Anouk, Juliete etc...


----------



## fenixpollo

Lola, who is your audience?  I keep telling you my opinion, but sexy is in the ear of the beholder.  It would help to know which men you are marketing to.





			
				manana said:
			
		

> Natalie, Magaly , Brigitte, Ursula, Bárbara, Anouk , Juliete etc...


 Just my 2 cents... no offense intended, Magalys and Anouks.


----------



## ILT

Wow! My name was listed as sexy!  I didn't know that 

Without really knowing the target audience, I would contribute with

Sasha, Andrè, Nicolás, Martin

In México, table dancers choose names linked to gems: Esmeralda, Rubí, Perla, Zafiro, etc (so I've been told  )


----------



## manana

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Lola, who is your audience? I keep telling you my opinion, but sexy is in the ear of the beholder. It would help to know which men you are marketing to. Just my 2 cents... no offense intended, Magalys and Anouks.


 
Hola:
Pues como dice  el dicho:  "en gustos no hay nada escrito",  o   como decía mi abuela: "en cuanto a gusto:  los colores" 

Y es que les pedí  a mis compañeros de oficina  que me dieran nombres franceses de mujeres que les parecieran sexies y me dieron estos.


----------



## OH! LOLA

como dije antes fenix pollo el audience son hombres extrovertidos y tambien hombres introvertidos ya que son los mas consumidores


----------



## OH! LOLA

de 15 años a 70 años ,son los hombres estipulados que van a comprar el producto


----------



## Fernando

O sea que hay que amliar el rango de fenixpollo de los 12 (por causas legales) a los 85 (por causas naturales).

Para nombres en francés: Chantal, Françoise, Natalie.

Natacha (Natasha) que alguien ha dicho antes, está muy bien.


----------



## manana

Fernando said:
			
		

> O sea que hay que amliar el rango de fenixpollo de los 12 (por causas legales) a los 85 (por causas naturales).
> 
> LOL  ¡Jua! ¡Jua! ¡jua!


----------



## Derringer

To an American ear:
 
Kelly, Tracy, Heather, Robyn, Holly, Amber, Nevada, Veronique, Monique, Dominique, Margot, Brigette, Destiny, Brie, Gabrielle, Yvette, Erin, Peyton, Tara, Gigi, Adrianna (or Adrian)…the list goes on.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

I like:
Daphne
Brigitte
Scarlatta
Catherine
Chantal


----------



## steffiegomez

I like Julia (as pronounced in Spanish), Nicole, Sandra, Natasha has a very seductive sound...


----------



## zebedee

Thanks to everyone who took part in this thread, but I'm afraid it isn't within the scope of these forums. These are language forums, and unless anyone would like to open this subject up to the cultural implications behind each nation's choice of names or something similar, this thread doesn't belong here.

So if anyone would like to start up a new thread on this subject I think it would be very popular.

zebedee
Culture Moderator


----------

